# The fourth and the final update.



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to modify this natural because I had made it too big; step by step I have been making four substantial changes regarding especially the handle and the shape. The wood is Hazel, the particular node that opens onto the fork looks like the entrance of a cave and, despite the appearance, it strenghtens the fork itself. Actually the grip is excellent, the slingshot is a little bit lighter and it has a better shape. The Hazel is a medium-hard and elastic wood. There are many simbolic value and magic that the core has acquired in the course of tradition. To the Celts it was a symbol of wisdom, in marriages in the past were used hazelnuts as a wish for fertility, moreover with Hazel wood were realized magic wands.

Thanks for watching.

Best regards,

Bob.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Classic, Bob. All your forks are classics. :bowdown: :king:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Bob!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another beauty .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Great piece! Well done.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another work of art!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly done Bob!


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Excellent work Bob ! Beautiful flowing lines ........ Nice !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking slingshot~AKAOldmiser


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Stick that thing in an a gallery


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I thank you for your feeedback mates. :wave:


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the skewed look, awesome!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful as always Mr.Bob


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Unique!!!

jazz


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Again thanks. I'm glad you like it.


----------

